# P21dd dealers suck



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

So I bring my 14 diesel in for the recall and it's also got the ccel on with the p21dd code. This was a few months ago. So they change the sensor and do the reprogram and the service advisor tells me not to worry about the other code like there is going to be another recall. Well here it is Oct. And no recall and not the car has over 120k miles on her so it's no long covered under the emissions warranty. I could choke somebody over this garbage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

https://gm.oemdtc.com/6957/29400-sp...-fluid-tank-reservoir-2013-2015-chevrolet-gmc

the def tank coverage almost a year old.

dealer refused it 'couple mos ago' ??

not that it will help you, but for anybody reading this....anything the service advisor says, IT HAS TO BE PRINTED ON THE PPWRK....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just go back in and calmly discuss with them, they should fix it. We have another member here and they covered the part but not the labor and he was well over 120. I think the key is professional and nice but firm. Not sure why you didn’t just say fix it anyways, but oh well


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is that they didn't have one in stock. They also did the timing belt while it was in the shop so they should have had time to get one shipped.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jjsmit02 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that they didn't have one in stock. They also did the timing belt while it was in the shop so they should have had time to get one shipped.


Mine got replaced last week with 45k on the clock, they had the part same day, finished the car following morning.


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm sure they have a record of all that happened. Maybe I'm just a sucker I had to replace the NOX sensors at 20k miles and have them regen it long before the recall was issued. Thankfully I have a small code reader, left it plugged in so I could clear the codes to keep it from going into limp mode for the 75 mile drive home


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm going to see what they say and call corporate customer service. If all else fails I'll fix myself.


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

It was in June. It cost me $411 for the timing belt and they gave it back to me with the cel. Some time between 104k and 108 Miles not sure


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jjsmit02 said:


> I'm sure they have a record of all that happened. Maybe I'm just a sucker I had to replace the NOX sensors at 20k miles and have them regen it long before the recall was issued. Thankfully I have a small code reader, left it plugged in so I could clear the codes to keep it from going into limp mode for the 75 mile drive home


hope they do

the whole dealer/manufacturer relationship is stupid when it comes to the customer

dealer sells the car to you, manufacturer warranties it and makes the dealer deal with you aboot it

and the manufacturer doesnt pay the dealer enough to perform the warranty service, so the dealer doesnt want to have anything to do with it

doesnt stop the dealer from promoting the warranty when trying to sell you the car though.

your real issue is with the manufacturer, go above the dealer if you dont get satisfaction.


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

I just sent an emails to GM. I'll get her fixed for free by the time I'm done


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

We thanks for letting me vent I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

I just wanna say that I think you should have it fixed for free & you remind me of me when something happens.  

Fix it For Free!  keep 'er movin


----------



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just an update, The car went in for the NOX sensor recall in June and the dealer never performed the regen or the fuel trim (both required the scan tool) the invoice states that the owner declined diagnostics (bullshit) so basically my recall wasn't completed and if they did they would have seen the p21dd code and been obligated to keep the car to perform the service bulliten replacement of the def heater.

Still fighting with GM and now the dealer.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Couple things to clarify for you...

GM can't make the dealership do anything, all they do is call and ask the dealership on your behalf to assist you with repairs.

How do you know they did not reset the fuel trim or do a regen?

A dealer is not obligated to do a service bulletin at all.

You have a special coverage on your car, which is different from a service bulletin. If you signed for diagnosis and they determined the failure to be covered under the policy then they will do the repair free of charge. If you did not pay for diagnosis they would not look into the other issue. Just perform the recall.

You may not like it, but that's how it works.

Your best bet is to go in and speak to the service manager nicely and see what he/she is willing to do for you.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

jjsmit02 said:


> I just sent an emails to GM. I'll get her fixed for free by the time I'm done


Lots of luck with that!


----------

